# Dealing with white guilt/ suicidal thoughts



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok i know this is a bit personal but for the past few weeks I've begun to hate the fact that i was born white. I look at the news and i see innocent POC being brutally mudered, raped, and maimed by white police and neo nazis and it makes me feel utterly disgusted. I'm a Swedish American citizen second generation and it seems like my race is what has caused all the issue and its been giving me anxiety/depression like a MFer. I wasn't asked to be born white and yet i'm associated with all these disgusting creatures?
I talked to my therapist about it and he put me on some antidepressants but I haven't been able to take them as when i take them with my HRT it makes me violently ill. Is there anyway i can overcome these feelings?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


>


Ok i know this is a trolling forum but seriously? this isn't helping me feel any better about myself


----------



## Locksnap (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> Ok i know this is a bit personal but for the past few weeks I've begun to hate the fact that i was born white. I look at the news and i see innocent POC being brutally mudered, raped, and maimed by white police and neo nazis and it makes me feel utterly disgusted. I'm a Swedish American citizen second generation and it seems like my race is what has caused all the issue and its been giving me anxiety/depression like a MFer. I wasn't asked to be born white and yet i'm associated with all these disgusting creatures?
> I talked to my therapist about it and he put me on some antidepressants but I haven't been able to take them as when i take them with my HRT it makes me violently ill. Is there anyway i can overcome these feelings?


Coming from a PoC, the best thing you can do as an ally is watch Quentin Tarantino films and then service my BBC.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

Locksnap said:


> Coming from a PoC, the best thing you can do as an ally is watch Quentin Tarantino films and then service my BBC.


I have a black bf and we sometimes have sex. I tried watching tarantinos' pulp fiction but I felt disgusted by the needless violents and the white goblin looking man who calls his garage a "dead n* storage" so i turned it off.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 8, 2016)

You can overcome your white guilt by watching and producing interracial cuckolding porn.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

AnotherForumUser said:


> You can overcome your white guilt by watching and producing interracial cuckolding porn.


pornography is a sexist industry that profits off of the rape and abuse of women. doing it would be supporting the murder of 1 in 5 women.


----------



## Wish a nigga would (Dec 8, 2016)

OP, start making new friends and maybe see a therapist. This is not normal. You should not feel guilty for actions that you yourself did not commit. That's illogical. 

DBT skills regarding emotion regulation will likely help you. I suggest printing some handouts out and working on them, either alone or with a trained professional.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> pornography is a sexist industry that profits off of the rape and abuse of women. doing it would be supporting the murder of 1 in 5 women.


Interracial cuckolding porn is very progressive.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> OP, start making new friends and maybe see a therapist. This is not normal. You should not feel guilty for actions that you yourself did not commit. That's illogical.
> 
> DBT skills regarding emotion regulation will likely help you. I suggest printing some handouts out and working on them, either alone or with a trained professional.


I have been in contact with my therapist for over 3 months now and we've made small progress. I'm afraid to tell him that i havent been taking my antidepressants as he's a large white male and I fear he will resort to violence when i tell him. 
Most of my friends have abandoned me after i started transitioning, but my bf has been caring towards me. he is my cutie patootie rock <3. I've tried making friends on this site but no one really likes me :/.
about the handouts, where do i get those? i googled it but all i got were pictures of homeless syrian men.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 8, 2016)

President Trump will make being white great again, so quit feeling guilty about it. All those races that whine about the horrible things whites did to them would not have hesitated to do them to us if they had the numbers and technology to do so. Or you could check your privilege and donate at least $1000 to Kylie Brooks.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

sikotik said:


> President Trump will make being white great again, so quit feeling guilty about it. All those races that whine about the horrible things whites did to them would not have hesitated to do them to us if they had the numbers and technology to do so. Or you could check your privilege and donate at least $1000 to Kylie Brooks.


FUCK DRUMPF!!!!


----------



## Wish a nigga would (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> I have been in contact with my therapist for over 3 months now and we've made small progress. I'm afraid to tell him that i havent been taking my antidepressants as he's a large white male and I fear he will resort to violence when i tell him.
> Most of my friends have abandoned me after i started transitioning, but my bf has been caring towards me. he is my cutie patootie rock <3. I've tried making friends on this site but no one really likes me :/.
> about the handouts, where do i get those? i googled it but all i got were pictures of homeless syrian men.


Maybe you need a new therapist who doesnt intimidate you so much. Also, IRL friends. Sounds like you need a break from the internet until you stop believing trolls who say that big men will beat u up instead of helping you. You are paying him to help you. And if he does hurt you, that's a big fat lawshit and money in your pocket. 


https://www.google.com/search?q=dbt...ndroid-att-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> Maybe you need a new therapist who doesnt intimidate you so much. Also, IRL friends. Sounds like you need a break from the internet until you stop believing trolls who say that big men will beat u up instead of helping you. You are paying him to help you. And if he does hurt you, that's a big fat lawshit and money in your pocket.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dbt...ndroid-att-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


It's not so much that I'm worried that he'll hurt me in the physical sense, but that he'll psychologically manipulate me into commiting self harm or worse. He's about 6 feet tall and built like a horse, so he could easily manipulate me into doing something i don't want to. I'd find another therapist but he is the only one we can afford on my mother's benefits.

thank you for the DBT information, I'll start working on it with my mom and step dad


----------



## Locksnap (Dec 8, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> Maybe you need a new therapist who doesnt intimidate you so much. Also, IRL friends. Sounds like you need a break from the internet until you stop believing trolls who say that big men will beat u up instead of helping you.


Uh, victim blaming much?


----------



## Null (Dec 8, 2016)

Locksnap said:


> Coming from a PoC, the best thing you can do as an ally is watch Quentin Tarantino films and then service my BBC.


Quentin Tarantino is a fucking national treasure, send him feet


----------



## Wish a nigga would (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> It's not so much that I'm worried that he'll hurt me in the physical sense, but that he'll psychologically manipulate me into commiting self harm or worse. He's about 6 feet tall and built like a horse, so he could easily manipulate me into doing something i don't want to. I'd find another therapist but he is the only one we can afford on my mother's benefits.
> 
> thank you for the DBT information, I'll start working on it with my mom and step dad


That's not how therapists work. Maybe look into a new therapist that you aren't as scared by.


----------



## Locksnap (Dec 8, 2016)

Null said:


> Quentin Tarantino is a fucking national treasure, send him feet


"Its a black male thing"


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

Wish a nigga would said:


> That's not how therapists work. Maybe look into a new therapist that you aren't as scared by.


I told you i can't afford another one. We've looked all over the Osceola County area but there prices were more than we could budget for. hes a state sponsered one so we can go to him through the goverment partailly paid by my mothers disability benefits.
I'd pay for it myself but i have to save my allowance up for a new laptop cam for twitch streaming after my mom broke it trying to film herself cooking spaghetti for her youtube channel


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 8, 2016)

If the OP is being serious, which it's starting to look like he might be, then he should seek out a better therapist and realize that the notion of collective ethnic guilt is bullshit.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 8, 2016)

AnotherForumUser said:


> If the OP is being serious, which it's starting to look like he might be, then he should seek out a better therapist and realize that the notion of collective ethnic guilt is bullshit.


He is serious, I've known dr meme for a while and he wouldn't lie like this.


----------



## Argonian Scum (Dec 8, 2016)

Buy a #BLM shirt from some random on Redbubble. That'll show everybody that you're really serious about transcending your whiteness.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

AnotherForumUser said:


> If the OP is being serious, which it's starting to look like he might be, then he should seek out a better therapist and realize that the notion of collective ethnic guilt is bullshit.


like, i want to believe its bullshit but its hard to considering what whites have done to the POC population

look at how the american government elected trump over hillary, even though she got more votes. look at how white people profited off of slavery and then refused to pay reperations after the fact. look at how MLK was murdered just for peaching peace to white people.

white people are way to violent for their own good and i feel disgusted being associated by them.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

Argonian Scum said:


> Buy a #BLM shirt from some random on Redbubble. That'll show everybody that you're really serious about transcending your whiteness.


my bf gave me one for my birthday! he got me a tiny one for wearing in public and a big one i could sleep in like a pajama shirt. I had to stop wearing it because i got a lot of semen in it and i haven't washed it yet


----------



## millais (Dec 8, 2016)

What say you to wiring 20k USD through Western Union to a certain Nigerian associate of mine? He desperately requires the money to wrest control of a vast fortune in oil and natural gas stolen from the Nigerian people by the European multinational corporations. My associate will gladly repay you with interest should you be so gracious as to assist him with his country's present troubles. It is a perfect opportunity to absolve yourself of guilt by aiding the oppressed peoples of Africa


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

millais said:


> What say you to wiring 20k USD through Western Union to a certain Nigerian associate of mine? He desperately requires the money to wrest control of a vast fortune in oil and natural gas stolen from the Nigerian people by the European multinational corporations. My associate will gladly repay you with interest should you be so gracious as to assist him with his country's present troubles. It is a perfect opportunity to absolve yourself of guilt by aiding the oppressed peoples of Africa


haha  I'd forward that email if you know what i mean


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 8, 2016)

I feel the same way OP. Lately I've been attending Bible study groups at local black churches. I usually wear a hoodie and keep my hands in my pockets so my white skin doesn't intimidate them. I really feel like I'm helping to heal the racial divide in America by doing this.


----------



## millais (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> haha  I'd forward that email if you know what i mean


Please Sir or Madam, this is no laughing matter. The fate of Nigeria rests squarely in your hands! I pray you act with haste and contact my associate A.S.A.P.

Kind regards,


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> like, i want to believe its bullshit but its hard to considering what whites have done to the POC population
> 
> look at how the american government elected trump over hillary, even though she got more votes. look at how white people profited off of slavery and then refused to pay reperations after the fact. look at how MLK was murdered just for peaching peace to white people.
> 
> white people are way to violent for their own good and i feel disgusted being associated by them.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

AnotherForumUser said:


>


FUCK YOU

do you have ANY idea what I'm going through?
is this a FUCKING GAME to you?
You think this is FUNNY? HUH
IS SOMEONE COMMITING SUICIDE FUNNY TO YOU HUH?


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> do you have ANY idea what I'm going through?
> is this a FUCKING GAME to you?
> ...


Cuck


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

I would like to firmly request all Alt-right users please stop commenting on my thread. Your opinion is not needed or wanted here and I will report any comments that support nazism


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

doubledigitgendergap said:


> Cuck


reported


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> do you have ANY idea what I'm going through?
> is this a FUCKING GAME to you?
> ...


Stop being a cuck


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

AnotherForumUser said:


> Stop being a cuck


If you're not goning to help then stop posting you slur posting bigot


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> IS SOMEONE COMMITING SUICIDE FUNNY TO YOU HUH?


Go call trans-lifeline. They're the ONLY ones that can "help" you if you can get someone to even answer.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> If you're not goning to help then stop posting you slur posting bigot


C
U
C
K


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

AnotherForumUser said:


> C
> U
> C
> K


ok asshole your FUCKING blocked


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 8, 2016)

Everyone be nice to Meme please


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 8, 2016)

I think killing yourself is the best solution right now


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

AlL i Wnatned to doO waS HaVE soemeEHELP and youU guYss iNsulLted mee nsd gaCE me nowwW mm shAkign


----------



## ConSluttant (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> like, i want to believe its bullshit but its hard to considering what PEOPLE have done to the POC population
> 
> the american government elected trump over hillary, even though she got more votes because of the way the electoral college works and some people don't like that. What that has to do with white guilt, I don't know because Hillary is just as white as Trump, but there it is. look at how people of all colors profited off of slavery for thousands of years on all continents. reparations are impossible because you would have to go back to the source of who actually sold people into slavery and it starts getting really messy when you start figuring how to even begin to go about something so illogical. plus slavery is still happening today and we can't do anything about it so perhaps we should focus on the here and now rather than the past. look at how MLK was murdered just for peaching peace to people and how much he was hated by some of those in his own race.
> 
> people in general are way to violent for their own good and i feel disgusted being associated by them. Perhaps Sweet Meteor Of Death (SMOD) should have won the election. That way we all would be dead now.



There. I edited your comment for with what a rational person might think if they didn't feel so "guilty" for just being born a certain color.

Have I mentioned that I hate collective guilt? It's so damn stupid. Hopefully you will grow out of it. Keep your mind open and perhaps you won't start closing it off pre-emptively with things like this.

And ask yourself why you are so certain you are going to be manipulated by your therapist. Because if you went into this with suspicion, then you aren't getting the full benefit of the therapy. Now, if they are a complete idiot, then you are right to treat them with suspicion. But you may not be giving them a fair shake.

Pro-tip. People that believe differently than you aren't simply "alt-right" "nazis" or "leftards" or whatever buzzword they have come up with. People who have different beliefs than you can actually be kind of cool to know. And you might find that they actually believe a lot of the same things you do - you just go about it in different ways to find the same solution. Doesn't make each of you right or wrong. Just different.


----------



## PT 404 (Dec 8, 2016)

To cure white guilt, give me your money and move to Sudan.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> AlL i Wnatned to doO waS HaVE soemeEHELP and youU guYss iNsulLted mee nsd gaCE me nowwW mm shAkign


That's enough sugary drinks for today.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 8, 2016)

Kyyyyyyyle said:


> There. I edited your comment for with what a rational person might think if they didn't feel so "guilty" for just being born a certain color.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I hate collective guilt? It's so damn stupid. Hopefully you will grow out of it. Keep your mind open and perhaps you won't start closing it off pre-emptively with things like this.
> 
> ...


Ffuk U fukcCU FUCK uK CUFK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Dec 8, 2016)

I would suggest that you find and follow Jaida Payne (@all.hail.satin) and follow her example.  After all, it allowed her to completely absolve herself of all "White Guilt"!


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Dec 8, 2016)

Look guys, meme has a lot of shit on her plate right now and she doesn't need all this abuse. Maybe show a little bit of compassion for a fellow human being? Smdh


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 8, 2016)

sounds to me like youre just a pussy


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 8, 2016)

Lol at feeling bad for doing some damn fine wet work. The world is a machine that is lubricated in blood, son. My family has owned slaves, burned villages and raped the shit out of the indigenous tribes and then evicted them to Oklahoma. The monguls put our white asses to shame and they sleep like babies, so stop being a sad sack lil faggot and get excited to be on the winning team you gattdang lil ninny


----------



## ConSluttant (Dec 8, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Look guys, meme has a lot of shit on her plate right now and she doesn't need all this abuse. Maybe show a little bit of compassion for a fellow human being? Smdh



I left a very nice comment that attempted to show compassion while showing where she went might have gone wrong along with some helpful advice presented in a nice manner. And instead got a dumb rating and a fuck you for my efforts.

So no. No more compassion. This is the internet. Pull on your big girl panties and get a move on Buttercup.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 9, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> AlL i Wnatned to doO waS HaVE soemeEHELP and youU guYss iNsulLted mee nsd gaCE me nowwW mm shAkign



You were sort of convincing up until the "keyboard rage" moment here. Sorry. 

Please keep your ruse subtle, old boy!


----------



## NaughtyChicken (Dec 9, 2016)

Why the fuck does it matter if you're pasty or not. What really matters if you're the kind of people you hate.


----------



## Sailor Failure (Dec 9, 2016)

I believed this  until the random-caps crytyping.

On the off-chance OP is actually this upset over being white, try helping other people. Volunteer at a soup kitchen or community center or something.


----------



## Dr.Research (Dec 9, 2016)

Being ashamed or sad to be white is dumb. The world would not be a peaceful land of interracial harmony if white people didn't exist.
 The Hutu majority tried to eliminate the Tutsi in Africa. The Japanese and Chinese don't work under the logic 'we're all Asian, we're all good!'. 

Unless you yourself own slaves or are offending against POC people, you have nothing to be guilty of.  You are not responsible for all the white people of the past. Are things kind of screwy race wise? You could say that. But hating yourself does nothing. 

Any POC who isn't a complete fuckwit will judge you based on you. Meaning how you act around them, what your ideals are and who you are as a person. Why? Because that POC is a normal person and having common sense has no skin color. If a POC wants you to fall on your sword and admit white people are responsible for everything wrong with the world, fuck them. They want a hand out (even if it's just sympathy) and are more interested in promoting some bullshit agenda than actually making things better. It's similar to the basic bullying concept: I"m in pain and want you to feel bad too so I feel better. Now if the pain is warranted, that's an issue to be determined. 

Contrary to what we often get on the Farms, you can support things like social progression and inclusion without being an SJW. It's called moderate thinking and being logical. Being an advocate doesn't mean blind asskissing. It also means having the balls to stand up and know when things are getting out hand and things are moving into asspat territory. 

But if you still feel like shit, you need to get help. I know you've been discussing it with some other users. If you need to find a better therapist but are short on cash, try just talking to them about pricing. I know some therapists will charge less if you can take a slot that hard to fill (like a 9 am session on Monday or something). If you really want to stretch your comfort zone, see if you can find a POC practitioner. That way you won't feel like any discussion you have is just hollow white BS.


----------



## Lurkman (Dec 15, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> Ok i know this is a bit personal but for the past few weeks I've begun to hate the fact that i was born white. I look at the news and i see innocent POC being brutally mudered, raped, and maimed by white police and neo nazis and it makes me feel utterly disgusted. I'm a Swedish American citizen second generation and it seems like my race is what has caused all the issue and its been giving me anxiety/depression like a MFer. I wasn't asked to be born white and yet i'm associated with all these disgusting creatures?
> I talked to my therapist about it and he put me on some antidepressants but I haven't been able to take them as when i take them with my HRT it makes me violently ill. Is there anyway i can overcome these feelings?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 15, 2016)

Have you tried severing and boiling your own penis, then throwing it at a minority?
It's an old folk remedy. Welsh, I believe.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 17, 2016)

@Dr. Meme! Dr. Meme! Listen, bruh. I've been doing my research and putting my medical degree from 8Chan University of Theoretical Science to work. It looks to me like you...are.....A NU-MALE!

That's RIGHT! You're on the path of the likes of Onision, Jonathan McIntosh, Jake Rapp, Carl the Cuck and AIDS Skrillex! But fear not! Because unlike autism, there is in fact a CURE for being a Nu-Male! Just follow these simple, kinda non-invasive procedures to curing yourself of Nu-Maleness/White Guilt:


Kill yourself. But since we're not trying to encourage suicide and you're actually a pretty cool dude who is far from going full AIDS Skrillex, we're going to skip this option.
Let's start with a little education on white guilt: Trying to gain the validation from non-white people means completely agreeing with everything a non-white person says or wants, no matter how irrational or idiotic it actually is. Shit, white people have done crazy shit to non-white people over history, so it's only fair for non-white people to want to do something equally crazy. Therefore, nu-males tend to be Social Justice Faggots, agree that the US government should pay reparations to the African-American community, and are in support of various race-specific campaigns like #BlackLivesMatter. In fact, they'll almost zealously support these race-specific campaigns, sometimes far more active than an actual person of that particular race, and maybe to the degree where the *white nu-male will criticize and lecture a non-white person for not sharing the same attitudes*. Y'know, because—as a white person—nu-males know more about how to fix the issues facing a certain non-white community than an actual member of that community.
Being a white male is an _extreme_ burden to the nu-male, so they will actively point out how horrible it is to be white and a male any chance they get. Part of this is also done in tandem with their desire for approval from non-white, non-males; they actually believe that all their self-hating impresses non-white, non-male people... or, worse, that the language nu-males uses is what non-white, non-male people want them to say and believe... but in reality, non-white, non-male people are totally laughing AT you dipshits. Just look at Andrew Dobson/Tom Preston!​
Now to start with actually curing yourself of white guilt. It's not your fault that other white men have done shitty things, as if non-white and/or non-men have NEVER EVER done anything shitty in the history of the world (read up on Indira Gandhi and Operation Blue Star, or the Rwandan Genocide of the Tutsi People for starters). You don't need to feel guilty for shit you didn't do, so it's not your responsibility to correct things you didn't do, and frankly, you're really not impressing anyone by feeling so guilty about history; non-white, non-male people see through it very easily, and most in their right mind don't even blame YOU personally for history, or even the present state of affairs. The ones that do blame you for shit really just want something out of it (like free money), and so them making you feel guilty is only due to some ulterior, self-benefiting motive


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 19, 2016)

Even on KiwiFarms nobody is safe from Poe's Law.

Is he serious? Is he trolling?

The world may never know.


----------



## Chicken Nugget Scoon (Dec 19, 2016)

SWEDEN YES


----------



## Locksnap (Dec 19, 2016)

Broseph Stalin said:


> @Dr. Meme! Dr. Meme! Listen, bruh. I've been doing my research and putting my medical degree from 8Chan University of Theoretical Science to work. It looks to me like you...are.....A NU-MALE!
> 
> That's RIGHT! You're on the path of the likes of Onision, Jonathan McIntosh, Jake Rapp, Carl the Cuck and AIDS Skrillex! But fear not! Because unlike autism, there is in fact a CURE for being a Nu-Male! Just follow these simple, kinda non-invasive procedures to curing yourself of Nu-Maleness/White Guilt:
> 
> ...


Did you write all this yourself you dumb sperg? Are you stupid?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 19, 2016)

*DO A FLIP*


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 19, 2016)

Locksnap said:


> Did you write all this yourself you dumb sperg? Are you stupid?



Nah, 90% of it was a copypasta from my medical book, aka the ED page on Nu-Males and shit


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 19, 2016)

Extreme Jazzercize usually helps with feelings of guilt.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 20, 2016)

This is totally the right website to discuss suicidal tendencies and ask  for help. Totally.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 20, 2016)

Please feel free to PM me, @Dr. Meme your name and contact info if you need to talk. Kiwi Farms is here for you.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 20, 2016)

Why is this fake thread even open?


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 20, 2016)

You've got nothing to feel guilty about unless you're cis.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 21, 2016)

Why should you have white guilt? You can't help what race you were born and it's not like you are responsible for what happened before you are born. 

Stop being a nu-male pussy and go to the gym and lift some heavy weight.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 22, 2016)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Why should you have white guilt? You can't help what race you were born and it's not like you are responsible for what happened before you are born.
> 
> Stop being a nu-male pussy and go to the gym and lift some heavy weight.



Indeed! This guy should be proud to be white Anglo-Saxon, whom all nations know are the ultimate fighting men on earth.


----------



## tickape (Dec 23, 2016)

don't go on here for advice everyone is a tick on here. im a BEAITIFUL gifl



Curt Sibling said:


> Indeed! This guy should be proud to be white Anglo-Saxon, whom all nations know are the ultimate fighting men on earth.


Anglo Saxons kings of not making me cum


----------



## Virus (Dec 23, 2016)

Get over yourself


----------



## Jan_D3 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just remember, it's not work ending your life because of a temporary problem.   I was once in a clinical depression like yours, if not worse, where I felt helpless and that no-one was able to understand how I was suffering. I was proved wrong on a huge scale  and now glad I didn't commit suicide. 


Just because it feels like no-one will ever be able to understand you, it doesn't mean its true.    You'll be okay after getting some help.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Jan 14, 2017)

Never understood white guilt, probably never will.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow I fucking love this forum.


----------

